

Startup engineering team for sale - sivajag
http://www.acquihire.me

======
taproot
19 person years? Just say 2 years jeeze. Or is it that some of you have been
together 3 and some joined late. Omg why did you do this to me. Its too early
for this.

~~~
karthkk
What do you mean?... Can you please elaborate.

~~~
taproot
It was confusing and made me think. They're trying to use how long they've
been working together (gel-time) as a sale point. But they say it in a way
that it is incredibly vague.

In perhaps better words, it confused me, thought I'd share, doesn't really
mean anything unless you like reading into things of trivial importance. :)

~~~
dr_doom
Something like "20 combined years of experience" would sound better imo.

~~~
taproot
Thats even worse o.O

------
eddy_chan
Guys, a bit misleading - On your site, I was expecting to see example/s of
products with engaged users that you've built together.

Perhaps 'hire.me' would've been a more apt domain name as acquihire implies
there's a company with a product to be acquired.

~~~
amitrathore
The domain is acquihire.me not acquire.me

In silicon valley parlance, here's what it means to be "acquihired":
[http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2012/09/25/161573...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2012/09/25/161573307/employee-
shopping-acqui-hire-is-the-new-normal-in-silicon-valley)

